# [eagle] Imprimir PCB en modo negativo



## rednaxela (Oct 29, 2009)

Tengo el problema de que no he podido encontrar información sobre como imprimir mis PCB's desde eagle pero en modo negativo ... lo necesito así para ahorrar costos y tiempo de ese proceso ya que es para un laboratorio de circuitos impresos. Me imagino que si se puede hacer lo de imprimir en negativo en eagle, ya que en Ares (proteus) esta esa opción a la hora de imprimir.

Gracias.


----------



## febering (Abr 8, 2010)

Desde el tablero de board Vas al menu option, elijes user interfase y ecoges layout, senalas background black and ok! es todo


----------



## grojas21 (Jun 11, 2010)

lo que informas es solo para cambiar el fondo no para imprimir en negativo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Jun 11, 2010)

File --> print ...
Options
Y tildas mirror

Edito:

Error  eso es para espejo para hacerlo en negativo se hace lo  siguiente:

   1. Descargar e instalar Ghostgum GSview (v4.9 or posterior) .
  2. En el Eagle en el editor de tarjeta, clic en CAM.
  3. En la ventana que aparece, Output section, seleccionar "PS_INVERTED" en Device, escribir "1" para escala (Scale), clic en File  y guarda tu archivo con extensión *.ps (solo el .ps, * es el nombre).
  4. Selecciona la capa que desees imprimir o procesar en la columna de la derecha (bottom, top etc.), y tú puedes elegir si quieres llenar los pads o no tildando en la sección de estilo (es opcional).
  5. Clic en Process Job y el archive será creado en un archivo photoscript.
  6. Abre el archive que creaste con el soft Ghostgum GSview (v4.9 or posterior).
  7. En GSview, clic en File>Convert...
  8. Selecciona "pdfwrite" para el dispositivo (Device), selecciona la más alta resolución y tamaño fijo de página para la columna debajo de la de dispositivos (Device column).
  9. Clic en propiedades, para nivel de compatibilidad selecciona "1.5", para PDFSETTINGS selecciona (impresora) "/printer" y configuras todo a "[Not defined]" (no definido).
  10. Clic en OK, después de nuevo clic OK, y guardas el archive con extensión *.pdf  (solo el .pdf, * es el nombre).

  Has terminado. Ahora tienes el negativo de tu PCB con una perfecta resolución en poco tiempo.


saludos


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 12, 2010)

Huyy gracias, lo estaba necesitando es su momento, ahora ya no, pero este aporte esta buenísimo porque no había encontrado como hacerlo y de seguro lo voy hacer para proximos PCB's.Gracias


----------



## leodarkbeat (Oct 31, 2010)

oye una preguntica, con esta tecnica se pierden las guias de las perforaciones, es decir no salen los holes, que se puede hacer?


----------



## leodarkbeat (Nov 10, 2010)

Para hacer el negativo es necesario el solo de corel draw o adobe illustrator.

Iniciemos:
En Eagle vamos a la barra de herramientas file CAM processor
Se abre una ventana, allí deseleccionamos todas las líneas o layers
En device seleccionamos ps_inverted
Escribimos 1 en scale
Alli mismo vamos a file y seleccionamos el nombre del archivo que esta con extensión .brd
Nos preguntan si queremos sobre escribir y le indicamos que si (yes)
Seleccionamos las líneas o layers que nececitemos para el negativo 
Deseleccionamos upside down, pos coord, y fill pads
Si requerimos que imprima de forma inversa mirros sin no lo dejamos asi
Luego en file borramos lo que esta escrito y escribimos (%N.eps), lo que esta dentro del paréntesis
Por ultimo le damos click en process job y listo tenemos una pot script lista para trabajar, otras personas se complican usando otros programas que generan pdf, pero se desaprovecha el espacio del área de impresión, para ello puedes usar corel draw
Abres un documento en blanco y le das click en file, import, ubicas el archivo con extensión .eps y le das aceptar
Corel te pregunta de que forma lo quieres importar y le cices que como curvas u objeto da igual pero nunca como paquete de post script
Y listo a imprimir


Has terminado. Ahora tienes el negativo de tu PCB con una perfecta resolución en poco tiempo.


saludos


----------



## jefer1115 (Nov 26, 2010)

hola a todos recien estoy iniciando en el mundo de eagle y quisiera saber cual es el procedimiento correcto para imprimir mis pistas. ya tengo el diseño sobre la capa botom entonces ahora quisiera saber como imprimirlo correctamente.. alguien podria ayudarme con eso?


----------



## leodarkbeat (Nov 28, 2010)

solo di que necesitas
pues el proceso que coloque lo uso con mucha frecuencia y sirve de maravillas


----------



## jefer1115 (Dic 5, 2010)

saludos amigo. muchas gracias ya he podido hacerlo.


----------



## julio00004 (Mar 30, 2011)

para imprimir en negativo sin necesidad de programas adicionales
haces lo siguiente:
teniendo en cuenta que ya tienes la capa seleccionada, te vas a file->export->image
señalas monochrome y donde dice browse lo guardas donde quieras->ok
abres el archivo en paint y dentro del paint le das imagen->invertir colores y listo.


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola,

Alguien sabe como imprimir en negativo en Proteus? mas precisamente en Ares para hacer PCBs en fotosensible. O no lo encuentro o directamente no tiene, o cual es el método para poder imprimir los diseños en negativo.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 9, 2011)

a la hora de imprimir pones el mirror....


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 9, 2011)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> a la hora de imprimir pones el mirror....



Pero el mirror (espejo) lo que hace justamente es eso, espejar. Yo lo que necesito es imprimir en negativo para las fotosensibles negativas, que las pistas queden en blanco y el fondo en negro. Ni siquiera la impresora lo tiene, pero el Proteus debería tenerlo..


----------



## lubeck (Abr 9, 2011)

Y si pruebas en ese mismo dialogo el invertir color??? crees que pueda servir??? 

(aclaro yo ocasionalmente hago mis pcb con serigrafia y no habia necesitado invertirlo)
sigo investigando....


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 9, 2011)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Y si pruebas en ese mismo dialogo el invertir color??? crees que pueda servir???
> 
> (aclaro yo ocasionalmente hago mis pcb con serigrafia y habia necesitado invertirlo)
> sigo investigando....



Claro teóricamente si ponés Invert Colours al Atwork debería quedar como quiero que quede, pero no, desaparecen las pistas . Estoy buscando info pero nada...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 9, 2011)

> Claro teóricamente si ponés Invert Colours al Atwork debería quedar como quiero que quede, pero no, desaparecen las pistas . Estoy buscando info pero nada...


 
Efectivamente en la previsualzacion no aparecen pero ya mande imprimir y si se invierten... pruebalo!!!!


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 9, 2011)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente en la previsualzacion no aparecen pero ya mande imprimir y si se invierten... pruebalo!!!!



Ahhhh si ahora si!. Como se veía en blanco directamente no probé imprimir pero si es así 

Bueno gracias 

Saludos.


----------



## godlc (May 25, 2011)

Wow que poco de cosas para hacer algo tan sencillo como file --- print --- y dar click en black.

listo cuando lo imprimen sale en negro


----------



## leodarkbeat (Jun 2, 2011)

wow parece que no te conectaste con el menaje expuesto, estamos hablando de imprimir en negativo y ademas de aprovechar espacio de impresión


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 17, 2011)

para que es el negativo?? :/


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 29, 2011)

memorexxx dijo:
			
		

> para darle el efecto espejo



a que te refieres con el efceto de espejo, me explicas porfavor?? te referis a cambiarle de sentido a la imagen para que salga del lado correcto al pasarlo a la plaqueta?? si es asi, no tiene sentido ponerlo en negativo :/


----------



## Quercus (Dic 30, 2011)

Segun el metodo que vallas a emplear en la realizacion del PCB se usa uno u otro  y ya han dicho varias formas de hacerlo con paint no necesitas instalar ningun programa adicinal yo utilizo Photoshop por el control que tienes sobre el tamaño. 
Saludos


----------



## mendek (Ene 24, 2012)

yo utilizo en proteus 7.8 sp2 pero no me sale esa opcion de invertir color y no se como hacer para imprimir en negativos, alguna sugerencia??.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mendek (Ene 24, 2012)

alguien sabe como hacerlo pero con proteus??


----------



## RSelectronic (Feb 1, 2012)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> yo utilizo en proteus 7.8 sp2 pero no me sale esa opcion de invertir color y no se como hacer para imprimir en negativos, alguna sugerencia??.
> desde ya muchas gracias



Por lo que se ve cambió algunos aspectos en el 7.8, y uno es de la impresión, no se ahora como es la forma para imprimir en negativo, hay unas opciones de BLACK_PAPER, WHITE_PAPER, y en BLACK no sale como debería, debe estar en otro lado la opción pero por ahora no la encuentro.


----------



## matiasxt (Abr 24, 2012)

julio00004 dijo:


> para imprimir en negativo sin necesidad de programas adicionales
> haces lo siguiente:
> teniendo en cuenta que ya tienes la capa seleccionada, te vas a file->export->image
> señalas monochrome y donde dice browse lo guardas donde quieras->ok
> abres el archivo en paint y dentro del paint le das imagen->invertir colores y listo.



Esta es le mejor respuesta, inclusive el paso del paint esta de mas, porque con la opción "monochrome" de Eagle ya te saca el PCB en negativo. La opción del paint es la mejor opcion para pasarlo a positivo.


----------



## COCOCORRALITO (Ago 14, 2012)

hola es mi primera vez en el foro....necesito imprimir un circuito a dos capas que disenie en proteus y  no se hacer el mirror (espejo)..alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## mendek (Ago 15, 2012)

cuando vas a imprimir se abrirá una ventana, la cual tendrá un apartado llamado reflection y ahí habrán dos opciones "normal" y "mirror". no se si esto también dependa de las diferentes versiones de proteus para mi la mejor a sido la 7.7, la 7.8 no trae varias cosas como la imprecion en negativo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2012)

Imprimelo en un PDF y trata de invertirlo a él o exporta a algún formato gráfico. Supongo que utilidades como fineprint o semejantes deben de permitir invertir.

¿Para que lo quieres al revés, vas a usar placa negativa? Hace mas de treinta años que no veo una (debo de ser raro)


----------



## SebaR (Abr 24, 2013)

tengo el mismo problema uso la versi,on 7.8 y no se como invertir...  alguien lo soluciono?


----------



## mendek (Abr 24, 2013)

para ese problema a mi no me quedo mas que instalar la versión 7.7


----------



## SebaR (Abr 24, 2013)

lo que encontré es que en 7.8 podes guardarlo como PDF, viene una aplicación para el PDF para invertir la imagen y cambiarle el tamaño... lo google... por lo menos sale bien con un circuito sencillo ahora no se con algo más complejo...


----------



## DarkTemplar23 (May 27, 2013)

yo también tengo el problema del negativo, alguna ayuda porfavor


----------



## Cyrax (May 27, 2013)

DarkTemplar23 dijo:
			
		

> yo también tengo el problema del negativo, alguna ayuda porfavor


 
Compañero Dark con Toggle Board Flip aparece arriba en las Herramientas es como una FΔ ( 2 Triángulos a espejo ) para PCB a espejo, para Negativo imagen BPM y usas el Soft Photofiltre,  Menu Adjust y Negative así de simple el programa es gratis.


----------



## DarkTemplar23 (May 27, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:
			
		

> Compañero Dark con Toggle Board Flip aparece arriba en las Herramientas es como una FΔ ( 2 Triángulos a espejo ) para PCB a espejo, para Negativo imagen BPM y usas el Soft Photofiltre,  Menu Adjust y Negative así de simple el programa es gratis.



Mmmm buena idea, pero lo que quiero es imprimir directamente el negativo, sacar el negativo lo logro desde Output/Export Grafics/Export Bitmap (donde tinen el chek de invertir colores) pero pierde resolucion la imagen, ademas intente generar el pdf pero no lo genera bien.
Al parecer solo lo tienen las versiones bajo abajo de 7.8, pero lamentablemente tengo creado el pcb en la version 7.10 la cual no encuentro la opcion, ademas revise la 8.0 y tampoco la tiene, lamentable, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## alejandrovillalvazo (Ago 8, 2013)

DarkTemplar23 dijo:
			
		

> Mmmm buena idea, pero lo que quiero es imprimir directamente el negativo, sacar el negativo lo logro desde Output/Export Grafics/Export Bitmap (donde tinen el chek de invertir colores) pero pierde resolucion la imagen, ademas intente generar el pdf pero no lo genera bien.
> Al parecer solo lo tienen las versiones bajo abajo de 7.8, pero lamentablemente tengo creado el pcb en la version 7.10 la cual no encuentro la opcion, ademas revise la 8.0 y tampoco la tiene, lamentable, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.








Ya vi como mi amigo estuve buscando espero te pueda ayudar, busca en el menú el que dice edit layer colours / Visibility, el icono son tres rectángulos uno encima de otro rojo, azul y amarillo, en ese te aparecen todos los colores de las lineas pads letras y eso para imprimir esta (monocromo, papel blanco y papel negro) le das en New para hacer uno nuevo no editar los que están, yo le di de nombre negativo de hecho yo solo lo necesito para la mascara antisoldante, entonces escoges todos los colores en blanco y le pones la palomita, solo paper y Empty Zones en negro espero poder ayudar de todas formas te mando unas imagenes, a la hora de imprimir buscas el que dice negativo y ahi va estar a mi me funciono.


----------



## venezolano (May 20, 2016)

rednaxela dijo:


> Tengo el problema de que no he podido encontrar información sobre como imprimir mis PCB's desde eagle pero en modo negativo ... lo necesito así para ahorrar costos y tiempo de ese proceso ya que es para un laboratorio de circuitos impresos. Me imagino que si se puede hacer lo de imprimir en negativo en eagle, ya que en Ares (proteus) esta esa opción a la hora de imprimir.
> 
> Gracias.



Para imprimir en negativo (ver imagen adjunta) se hace de la siguiente manera. 

*Video explicativo: * En youtube hay un video llamado Tutorial 2 for Eagle: Printed Circuit Board Layout subido por Jeremy Blum

1. Se elige la herramienta polygon
2. ser hace un cuadro alrededor del board disenado
3. se escoje la herramienta name
4. click en cualquier parte de la linea del polygon hecho.
5. se le asigna el nombre de un pin utilizado, generalmente es GND. 
6. se clickea en la herramienta rastsnet.

LISTO, ya se tiene el diseno en negativo, pero debemos mejorar unas cosas. 

1. Ir a edit >> net classes... >> colocar el valor: 15mil en los 3 recuadros.
2. Actualizar clickeando en rastsnet.


----------

